
Words Related to Magic in Sanskrit - peter_d_sherman
http://spokensanskrit.org/index.php?tran_input=magic&direct=es&script=ia&link=yes&mode=3
======
peter_d_sherman
Strange Conjecture: What if the words of or relating to "magic" in Sanskrit
really meant "technological"? In other words, what if the civilization which
spoke Sanskrit was really a technological civilization?

